# I found a baby pigeon...how old is she?



## CamilleNJ (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi All - So happy I found this site because about 6 hours ago I found a baby pigeon. Being a bird-lover already, I rescued her from the busy NYC sidewalk. No place for a baby! I brought her home and got some Kaytee Exact food, and made a feeder, a bottle with a soft squishy cover and then I cut a slit in it. She ate like a champ! I'm wondering how old she is? My guess is 3 weeks because she has juvenile feathers, but she can't fly yet. I also have a small flock of feral pigeons that come to clean up under my bird feeders, so I'm hoping that when she can fly, she will join them. We are in a nice NJ suburb and I think the pigeons here look pretty happy, between the food and the bird bath, they have it pretty good! What are the chances that she will join a feral group? What if she imprints on me? I am not at all opposed to keeping her, if that is how it plays out. I admit, I like cuddling her and she is so docile, curious, and just darling (although my boyfriend does not agree on that one!) Any suggestions?


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi! Sounds like you and I are in the same boat, but I'm learning fast and the members here are wonderfully helpful! Good luck with your baby


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

You can make her either an indoor or outdoor pet. If outdoors you would want to make her a small loft, which she'll always return to at night.

They are adorable aren't they?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

About 3 weeks sounds about right. She's a pretty bird, and one I wasn't expecting to see. She's a blue grizzle 
I say she's a keeper, but that's just me


----------



## CamilleNJ (Jul 7, 2010)

*Dinnertime!*

I gave her dinner - Kaytee Exact - and she gobbled it up and promptly fell sound asleep! I'm already smitten!


----------



## CamilleNJ (Jul 7, 2010)

*Blue grizzle... interesting!*

I Googled "blue grizzle" and the photos that came up looked just like the pigeon that I believe is her parent... looking down at where I found her from about 30 feet up. I can't help but cuddle her a little and she was stretching her wings and picking at some of her pin feathers. Also - she has had 3 healthy poops - and having had birds for years (cockatiels), I know that's a good sign. Thanks for the responses!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

smitten! I love that word....good job.


----------



## CamilleNJ (Jul 7, 2010)

Btw, how could you tell she's a blue grizzle?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I've had a lot of grizzle babies so I guess I can just tell by the color on the wings  They have that scratchy salt and pepper look to their feathers. There's a good chance she'll moult out into some more white feathers.


----------



## CamilleNJ (Jul 7, 2010)

I fed her twice today and she seemed to know her limit, and her crop was full, but soft. How often should I feed her, and how much? I know it should be about 103 degrees F. When should I introduce seed? I want to do everything right, and I appreciate the help/knowledge. Thanks <3!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

If you get her 'Nuzzling' her Beak to be fed...you can softly guide her Beal into a small deep Cup of whole small Seeds...slightly moist finger tips are best, and, you need to keep your finget ips on the root area of her Beak while doing this...

Guide her Beal thusly into the Seeds, keeping your finger tip pads on the sides of her Beak toward her mouth, and, she will 'gobble' the Seeds just as if eating from her Parent's Throat.

She will gladly drink this same way, so long as the Water is "tepid".


Beautiful little 'Peeper'!!


Good going!


Phil
Lv


----------

